# I have been adopted by a stray starving pregnant cat



## Keeli

I have a stray calico cat that showed up at our door. She is Calico color. She is nothing but hair and bones with a little round tummy. We have 2 indoor cats, but this one is outside. I have fed her as much as she wants to eat for two weeks. She is the sweetest cat. 

Took her to the vet the other day. She weighed 8 lbs and is pregnant. She tested negative for all feline diseases and parasites. The vet was as astonished as I was. Being a stray, I figured she had something. She is barely a year old. But, she is pregnant and due within about two weeks.

This cat is to good and well behaved to have been nothing but someone's pet. I searched lost animals in our area and found nothing. I was hoping she had a chip, but the vet scanned her and came up with nothing.

For now we have her in our garage and are caring for her. I am praying she won't have problems with the birth. We live in a remote rural area, so I figure someone must have dumped her because of her pregnancy. She is now being well feed, has a warm bed and is protected from the wild animals in the woods around our home.

Let's pray she has a healthy delivery, and her kittens are healthy. I am worried about the kittens because she was so emaciated. I have never seen a cat this starved in my life.


----------



## Jetlaya67

AWW, what a nice thing you are doing for that kitty. Hopefully, mom and kittens will get through this fine. Please post pictures when you get a chance. I can't imagine how thankful that little cat must be that she is warm, safe and fed now.


----------



## Marcia

You are an angel for helping her. PLEASE don't be shocked or surprised if the kittens don't survive. That is a fragile state she has been in for their development and it may not bode well. Paws crossed they are fine, but don't beat yourself up. 

My friend at the shelter took in a momma in similar circumstances and only 1 of her 5 kittens survived but she went on to be a great cat momma to that one kitten! Keep us posted with pics, too, please!


----------



## pkbshrew

Thank you for taking this poor, poor little soul in. She's such a lucky girl to have found you


----------



## catloverami

Your poor calico girl has a bad start pregnant with a litter, and be prepared that all kittens may not survive or some may be stillborn, possibly with deformities, or low birth weights. Thank you for taking in this sweet girl. Calicos make very good mamacats....I do hope she has an easy kittening. Feed her the most high quality food no-grain (no corn, wheat, barley, soy or rice) that you can find with a high protein and fat content. Supplement it with raw food. Do let us know how things turn out.....hope all goes well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Keeli

We are doing everything possible for her. Thanks for the replies. She is so sweet and loving. We bought her Science Diet kitten food, dry. The vet said she needed the higher calcium in the kitten food. I will get a picture up of her. I am just praying she has no complications while giving birth.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Maybe you can give her some kitty vitamin supplements in her food. Also, feed her as much as she wants.


----------



## Keeli

I just added her picture as my avatar. 
I leave her dry food out 24/7 so she can eat as much as she wants. I have her contained on my garage with a nice soft bed, food and water. I don't want her going under the porch or off to the woods to have the kittens. She is currently very happy. She doesn't even try to leave the garage when I go in and out the door. I am home all day, so I check on her constantly throughout the day. I am prepared for still born kittens, but it is in God's hands now. I will eventually bring her into the house and keep her. God sent her to me. I wanted another cat but boyfriend had said no. God obviously had other plans cause here she is.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Aww, she is beautiful! She looks like a tortie. I will be praying for you, the kitty and her babies.


----------



## pkbshrew

She is so beautiful and must be feeling so much safer and happier now that her struggle to survive is over.


----------



## Speechie

Bless you for taking that sweet kitty in and nourishing her spirit and body. Prayers that she will come through ok, and hoping against all odds that maybe one or two babies will survive...she is a pretty little cat,


----------



## wallycat

What a gorgeous cat.
Once she has her kittens, I hope you can take her somewhere to be fixed, otherwise, she will just go into heat again, poor dear. As others have said, you are doing a wonderful thing. Keep us updated. Hope the babies make it.


----------



## ScottishKitty

poor baby having been through all of that so early in her life.

you are wonderful


----------



## Keeli

I call her Shelly because she has all the colors of a tortuous shell. I will most definitely get her spayed. I have already discussed it with the vet. I have a history of rescuing animals, getting the spayed or neutered and finding them homes. I have also rescued a few horses. My son is the Chief of Surgery at an emergency vet hospital in Florida. I totally believe in spaying and neutering. Both of my indoor cats are rescues. One is Black the other a gray tabby/bengal mix. I've had cats for the past 25 years, all of them rescues. I have never had a pregnant animal before, so this is new.

I am also a Huge advocate of Micro chips!


----------



## catloverami

Shelly looks soooo small, like a kitten! I certainly hope things go well for her. From what I can see in her pic her coloring is blue-cream or sometimes called dilute tortoiseshell, and they can have a rainbow of colors in a litter. A calico would have at least a third of its body white.


----------



## Venusworld21

Very pretty girl! Is there a small room in the house she could stay instead of the garage?Like a laundry room? Bathroom? Or is that out of the question for now? I ask because when I was 12 one of our ferals had kittens in the (three car) garage. She moved them a few times a week until they were about a month old (perhaps 20 times total). It was AMAZING the creative (and often dangerous) places she found to "hide" them. She was also a first time mom. The smaller the space you can keep her in, the safer it will be for her babies.

You're doing everything right. Now just sit back, wait for the munchkins to arrive, and hope for the best.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Any chance you could post more pictures? She is such a sweet looking girl.


----------



## tezster

She looks like a sweetheart  thanks for taking her in.

As far as the pregnancy goes - hopefully all goes well. My cat was also a (very) pregnant stray that adopted me, so I can relate to some of your experiences. 10 days before giving birth, she weighed 8.5 pounds. She gave birth to three healthy kittens, so there's certainly a half-decent chance she'll produce a healthy litter.


----------



## fanwoodguy

Lexi came into our house in much the same way. 9 years later she is sitting on my lap as I write this.


----------



## rayrhonda

Keeli,

How are things going with mama kitty? Hope all is well


----------



## Keeli

Shelly, is doing well. She is getting bigger. I am going to take her to the vet tomorrow just so she can check her out. She herself is gaining weight and filling out all over as well as a big belly. I had her inside the first day. My boyfriend doesn't want another cat in the house much less a litter of kittens. However, he built her a beautiful place in the garage complete with 2 foot walls enclosure so the kittens can't wander around the garage. I However, plan on keeping her and bringing her to join our indoor cats. Only problem is we travel several weekends a month and they go with us. I don't have a problem, but boyfriend thinks it will be to much to try and travel with three cats. As it is, he carries one and I the other when we leave or depart our travel locations. 

Our female indoor cat Kali is Bengel mix, and what a handful of mishief?. She is like a dog in a cat's body. If you have a Bengel cat you know what I mean. 

Shelly is very young. We are guessing she got pregnant on her first heat cycle. The vet said she was under a year old. 

I already found a home for one of the kittens. 

I will update after the vet visit. Thanks for all your prayers.


----------



## Jenny bf

She looks a real sweetie. Glad she came to you, she obviously realises she is safe now. How cruel if she was dumped like this. Some People are so stupid, and make this assumption that because they are cats they will instantly know how to hunt and fight for territory etc. Its hard enough for Ferals born to that life, let alone a domesticated pet. Good luck for her and the birth.


----------



## darlong

I am in the same boat here with a very young, very pregnant barn cat that we just brought in last night. The people on the forum have been very helpful as this is my first feline birth too. : ) Best of luck to you and we can compare stories!


----------



## spirite

Keeli, how is Shelly doing?

And darlong, how about your pregnant kitty?


----------



## Keeli

She had her kittens yesterday while we were gone. She had 5. Three of them were tied together by the umbilical cords. Had to cut them apart. One had it wrapped so tight around his foot, I don't think it will make it. Mom just starting passing some blood vaginally. Waiting for a return call from the vet. She may have a dead kitten or placenta in there. Guess the whole group will be going to the vet this morning. Yikes. Pray for them.


----------



## Jenny bf

Ooh Keeli, wish Shelly and the kittens get on OK at the vets and none of the problems turn out to be issues.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Keeli, Any Update? How is Mama cat and babies doing?
Hugs and Prayers for all...


----------

